# Reformation Society of Indiana Conference Speakers Venema and Selvaggio



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 27, 2012)

*The Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals
*http://www.alliancenet.org/CC_Content_Page/0,,PTID307086_CHID798774_CIID,00.html








*Reformation Society of Indiana 
Fall Conference*
 
*Friday - Saturday, November 16-17, 2012

Second Reformed Presbyterian Church
Indianapolis, Indiana*

​In 1 Corinthians 2:2, the apostle Paul declares to the saints in Corinth, “For I resolved to know nothing while I was with you except Jesus Christ and him crucified.” With these words, Paul reminds the church of the centrality and supremacy of Jesus Christ. There is nothing more devastating to the life and mission of the church, and to the individual Christian for that matter, than being distracted from this vital truth. Despite acknowledging the reality of this truth, the church often veers off course and becomes consumed with tertiary matters or attempts to add something to the completed work of Christ. Given this tendency, it is important for Christians to be continually reminded of the centrality and supremacy of Jesus Christ. The goal of this conference is to serve as such a reminder.

This conference will shine the spotlight on the main character of redemption—it will fix your eyes on Jesus, the Author and Finisher of your faith.

*CONFERENCE SCHEDULE*
​
*FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 16, 2012: EVENING SESSIONS*

6:30 p.m. Registration, Refreshments, and Bookstore*
7:00 p.m. Welcome - Rich Johnston, Chairman of RSI

*SESSION I*

7:15 p.m. The Supremacy of Jesus Christ over the Cosmos
(Colossians 1) - Rev. Selvaggio

8:15 p.m. Break*

*SESSION II*

8:30 p.m. The Supremacy and Finality of the (Propitiatory)
Atonement of Jesus Christ (Hebrews 2) - Dr. Venema
9:30 p.m. Refreshments and Bookstore*

*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 17, 2012: MORNING SESSIONS*

8:00 a.m Registration, Refreshments, and Bookstore*
8:45 a.m. Welcome - Rich Johnston, Chairman of RSI

*SESSION III*

9:00 a.m. The Supremacy of Jesus Christ over the Church
(Colossians 1) - Rev. Selvaggio
10:00 a.m. Break*

*SESSION IV*

10:30 a.m. The Supremacy and Finality of Worship through
Jesus Christ (Hebrews 10) - Dr. Venema

11:30 a.m. Conclusion*

*Please visit the Bookstore which will be open before and after all sessions!
The Bookstore will include books, Alliance booklets, CDs, DVDs, and
Reformation Society materials.


*CONFERENCE SPEAKERS
*





_ANTHONY T. SELVAGGIO_ is an ordained minister, author, lecturer, lawyer and a visiting professor at Ottawa Theological Hall, Ottawa, Canada. He received his Juris Doctor (J.D.) from the University at Buffalo School of Law and his Masters of Divinity from the Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary. His major published works include TheProphets Speak of Him: Encountering Jesus in the Minor Prophets (Evangelical Press, 2006), What the Bible Teaches About Marriage (Evangelical Press, 2007), A Proverbs Driven Life (Shepherd Press, 2008), 24/7 Christian: Practical Help From the Book of James (Evangelical Press, 2008), The Seven Signs: Seeing the Glory of Christ in the Gospel of John (Reformation Heritage Books, 2010), Get a Grip! (Evangelical Press, 2010) and 7 Toxic Ideas (P&R Publishing, 2011). He edited and contributed to The Faith Once Delivered (P&R Publishing, 2007) and co-edited and contributed to Sing a New Song! (Reformation Heritage Books, 2010). He lives in Rochester, New York with his wife, Michelle, and his two children, Katherine and James.







_CORNEL VENEMA _ is president and professor of Doctrinal Studies at Mid-America Reformed Seminary, Dyer, IN, co-editor of the Mid-America Journal of Theology and contributing editor of a column on doctrine for the monthly periodical, The Outlook. He has written two studies of the Creeds and Confessions and Christ and the Future. Dr. Venema previously served as the pastor of the Ontario Christian Reformed Church in Ontario, CA, and is presently an associate pastor of the Redeemer United Reformed Church of Dyer, IN.


_He is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn of all creation. For by him all things were created, in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or rulers or authorities—all things were created through him and for him. And he is before all things, and in him all things hold together. And he is the head of the body, the church. He is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead, that in everything he might be preeminent._ (Colossians 1:15-18)

*
CONFERENCE DETAILS*

*WHEN:*
November 16-17, 2012
Friday 6:30 – 9:30 p.m.
Saturday 9:00 – 11:30 a.m.

*WHERE:*
Second Reformed Presbyterian Church
4800 N. Michigan Road
Indianapolis, IN 46228


(317) 255.7557






*COST:*
-$20 per attendee for all four sessions
-$8 per student for all four sessions
-$30 per family for all four sessions
(Children may attend with no additional charge.)

*REGISTRATION:*
Please register by calling or sending an email to Second Reformed
Presbyterian Church at (317) 255-7557 or [email protected].
*Note: Payment will be made at the registration table the evening of the
conference.

*EXTRAS:*
-The Bookstore and refreshments will be available for fellowship.
-A light breakfast will be served on Saturday from 8 - 8:45 a.m.







* Twitter @ReformSocietyIN*
Facebook Reformation Society of Indiana
a ministry of
Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals
http://www.alliancenet.org


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds great! The conference last year certain was.


----------



## Tim (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, I am thinking of this one. I should be much less busy by that time too!


----------



## mvdm (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks excellent. Will try to make this one.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds good. I'll have to pass this along to others in my congregation here in Indy.

Margaret, our session was able to attend the PRTS conference last week also and reported that it was very refreshing and full of encouraging messages. I hope to listen to some of them soon.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 28, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder.....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 17, 2012)

Dear Reformation Society Friends,

We are excitedly anticipating our fall RSI conference, _Solus Christus: the Supremacy of Jesus Christ_ on November 16-17, 2012 at Second Reformed Presbyterian Church with speakers Rev. Anthony Selvaggio and Dr. Cornel Venema. This conference will shine the spotlight on the main character of redemption – it will fix your eyes on Jesus, the Author and Finisher of your faith. Our speakers are gifted in teaching on this topic of _Solus Christus, _so you will not want to miss these sessions. We know it will be a weekend of spiritual encouragement and fellowship, so please plan to join us! 

The attached brochure contains all the important information. You may register by sending an email to Jenny Blankenship at [email protected]. Please be sure to include the names of all those in your party for whom you are registering. Payment will be made at the door the night of the conference.

We are pleased to have Reformation Heritage Books supply the materials for our bookstore this year! The bookstore will once more be open before and after all sessions, and we encourage to you avail yourself to its helpful resources.

Finally, would you help us inform your church and community of this conference? We encourage you to invite your family members and friends. Printed brochures and posters are available upon request to help spread the word. Please email Jenny with specific quantities if interested.

We hope to see you next month! In the meantime, invite your neighbors and friends and don’t forget to register at [email protected]!

Sincerely,
Richard Johnston


----------



## Tim (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, I would still very much like to attend. I am working furiously to get my thesis finished by November so I can enjoy it without having the pressure of unfinished work.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 17, 2012)

If you need a place Tim....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.secondrpc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/RSI-Conference-Brochure.pdf

The Brochure.... and we are finally going to make a web page for the yearly conference. We are so behind the times. LOL

2012 RSI Conference | Second Reformed Presbyterian Church


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 12, 2012)

If I wasn't down to one functional vehicle, I would go. Sounds like a great conference.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear RSI Friends,

Just a reminder that our RSI Conference, Solus Christus: The Supremacy of Jesus Christ is THIS WEEKEND on Friday and Saturday, November 16-17, 2012. If you haven’t registered, please do so today! 

Doors open with registration at 6:30 p.m. on Friday, November 16 and the second session that evening concluding at 9:30. A delicious spread of breakfast foods will greet early-birds at 8 a.m. on Saturday with the third session beginning at 8:45 a.m. The entire conference concludes at 11:30 a.m. 

We are pleased to have Reformation Heritage Books supply the materials for our bookstore this year. The bookstore will once more be open before and after all sessions, and we encourage to you avail yourself to its helpful resources.

For further information and to download a brochure, see this link.

2012 RSI Conference | Second Reformed Presbyterian Church

There is so much that goes on behind the scenes in planning this conference. Your early registration helps all involved as they bring together the final details. Please email Jenny Blankenship at [email protected] if you plan to attend! Be sure to include the names of all those in your party for whom you are registering. Payment will be made at the door the night of the conference.

We hope to see you soon! In the meantime, invite your neighbors and friends and don’t forget to register at [email protected]!


*Also, we have a special opportunity for all our youth! We will host a “Pizza and Speakers” session on Friday night, November 16 at 9:15 p.m. following the conclusion of the last session. This will be a unique opportunity for our youth to meet the speakers personally and ask them any questions. We strongly encourage our young people to take advantage of this opportunity. 
*

Sincerely, 
Richard Johnston


----------



## mvdm (Nov 13, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Also, we have a special opportunity for all our youth! We will host a “Pizza and Speakers” session on Friday night, November 16 at 9:15 p.m. following the conclusion of the last session. This will be a unique opportunity for our youth to meet the speakers personally and ask them any questions. We strongly encourage our young people to take advantage of this opportunity.



I'm hoping "youth" is defined as those 53 and younger.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 14, 2012)

I am going. We can go together. See you and your lovely wife there brother.


----------



## Tim (Nov 15, 2012)

Note to my Puritan Board friends - I will be attending this conference. Please to make an attempt to find me and say hi, especially those who have not met me in person yet. I am still new to the Midwest and am looking forward to meeting many fine people this coming Friday and Saturday.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 15, 2012)

See ya tomorrow Tim.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 15, 2012)

Greetings:

I took Dr. Selvaggio's class on the Pauline Epistles at RPTS. It was one of the best classes I ever took. If you get a chance to hear Dr. Selvaggio teach, then you will not be disappointed.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## mvdm (Nov 19, 2012)

Just a note to report that this conference was excellent. Great encouragement to be reminded of the supremacy of Christ's mediatorial reign over the cosmos, over salvation and the free access to God granted by His one perfect sacrifice. 

Enjoyed meeting Dr. Selvaggio during the breaks and exchanging some thoughts on what it means to be a Christian lawyer.

Good to see Randy again, and to meet Tim Lindsay for the first time.


----------



## Tim (Nov 19, 2012)

mvdm said:


> Good to see Randy again, and to meet Tim Lindsay for the first time.



Good to meet you too, sir!


----------

